# Teething advice



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi - Poppy lost her first tooth this morning at nearly 17 weeks - is this ok?


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lolly lost her first tooth today as well. She's 15 weeks.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh .. I am pretty sad and I have managed to find and keep 2 of Oakley's and 1 of Honey's big back ones came out last week, nothing happening for Eevee yet but she is only just 3 months .. so will keep a close eye on here from no onwards.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Beau lost hers at 15 weeks and now has the new ones


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks - can answer most child related health queries, but have no ideas with pups!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I never noticed Dylan teething so had no idea when he lost his teeth.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i cant even remember, but i supose it can be any time, innes my little brother lost his teeth earlier than we did so im guessing it could be that same with dogs.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

I never found any of Flo's baby teeth, she must have swallowed them! If I hadn't read that they lost their baby teeth I wouldn't have known, didn't notice it happening at all!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol i remember seing Delta with little gumsy gaps in her mouth lol and one time onlt having 3 canine teeth lol 

i found a coupel of teeth, one i actualy knelt on whn playing with her which realy hurt. 


i have a wee box somewhere with their teeth in it, i think Dellie is the only one i forund a canine tooth from.


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Only one missing at the moment, but the others look so small in her mouth! Will look out for some to keep (along with the kids ones), but they are so tiny I will be surprised if I find any.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

OMG i must be stupid coz i didnt even know they lost their teeth duh!

Did the tooth fairy leave anything lol


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Lost another one yesterday - looks very gappy and cute! However, can't find this one either. Tooth fairy is delivering chicken wings at the moment - one very happy puppy!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady was all gummy for a bit with no lower teeth and one k9 it was funny...poor thing, and only found 4 teeth the whole time


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

No idea what she is doing with these teeth - probably eating them but looked again just now and there are 3 missing at the bottom and only one left at the top. No wonder she has been mouthing like mad!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

frozen damp tea towel works wonders on their little bleeding gums.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i once found one in Echos coat, i was on the flore and she came up to me so i gave her chest a wee tikle and felt something hard, it was caught in her fur dont know how but it was.


----------

